# Remote application



## stéphane33 (2 Décembre 2010)

Salut,
N'allumant pas forcément ma TV pour streamer le contenu de mon iPad vers L'apple TV qui le transmet vers mon ampli via la sortie optique, je trouve l'application Remote vraiment pratique : elle affiche ainsi le contenu média de l'iPad gère le volume etc etc...
Il manque un truc : comment mettre en veille l'Apple TV par le biais de cette appli?
J'ai pas trouvé : pour l'instant je suis forcé d'allumer l'écran et de sélectionner la mise en veille de l'Apple TV : pas pratique.


----------

